

What's Wrong With EdTech - guptaneil
http://blog.tabuleapp.com/2013/01/25/why-edtech-needs-focus/

======
jclos
While I like the idea of tabule, I think not targeting Android in education
oriented apps is a mistake. A lot of students don't necessarily have enough
money to shell out for an iPhone, while cheap Android phones are everywhere
(at least that's what I see in the UK).

~~~
guptaneil
Absolutely. We wanted to get the iPhone app out the door, but we definitely
have plans to build support for Android too. In the meantime, we do allow
students to use Tabule over SMS. It's not the same, of course, but works for a
temporary measure.

